

Potential Economic Effects of Ashley Madison Hack - akud
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/upshot/an-ashley-madison-recession-or-an-ashley-madison-stimulus.html

======
walshemj
The other change could be stronger privacy laws in the USA and possibly
harsher sentences for hacking

